# العطاء..أنواعه ودرجاته



## ++menooo++ (27 فبراير 2006)

*العطاء..أنواعه ودرجاته*

العطاء..أنواعه ودرجاته



يبدأ تاريخ العطاء بالله تبارك اسمه. هو المعطي وأول من أعطي: 

أعطانا نعمة الوجود. ونعمة الحياة. ونعمة العقل والنطق والضمير. وأعطانا الطبيعة بكل ما فيها من خيرات متعددة ومتنوعة: منها

النور والحرارة. والهواء. والماء. والنبات... وكل ما نحتاج اليه.. وهو يعطي دون أن نطلب. ويعطي فوق ما نطلب.. وهو يعطي

الكل: شمسه تشرق علي الصالحين والطالحين. وسماؤه تمطر علي الأبرار والأشرار. والله كما يعطي الإنسان يعطي الحيوان أيضاً.

ويعطي حتي الحشرات. وحتي الدودة التي تدب تحت حجر أو تراب..! 

وهو في كل ذلك يعطينا أيضاً درساً في العطاء..




فالله كما يعطي يريدنا نحن أيضاً أن نعطي: 

إنه يستطيع أن يوفي بذاته كل احتياجات البشر. وكل احتياجات الخليقة. أو يفعل ذلك بواسطة ملائكته: يرسلهم للإعانة والإغاثة والعطاء.. ومع ذلك فهو يريدنا نحن أن نقوم بهذا العمل من الخير: لكي نتدرب علي العطاء. ولكي لا نقع في محبة المال وفي شهوة

الجمع والتكويم. وأيضاً لكي بالعطاء نحصل علي العديد من الفضائل: منها الشفقة علي المحتاجين والعطف عليهم. ومن الزهد ولو

جزئياً في المال والمقتنيات. ومنها الشعور بواجبنا الاجتماعي نحو المشاركين لنا في سكني هذا الكون.. 

وفيما نعطي. نتذكر أن الله هو الذي أعطانا ما نعطيه.. 

وهو الذي أعطانا أيضاً نعمة الإعطاء. وفضيلة محبة الغير وإعانته.. 




إن العطاء هو لون من البذل. والتخلص من حب الذات. ومن حب المادة والمقتنيات. كذلك هو تدرب علي حب الآخرين
والاشتراك في احتياجاتهم. 

العطاء إذن هو خروج من الذات للشركة مع الآخرين: 

الإنسان المنطوي علي ذاته. يبعد عن الغير. لا يأخذ ولا يعطي..! 

والإنسان الأناني. الجشع. يحب دائما أن يأخذ دون أن يعطي. 

والإنسان الاجتماعي يأخذ من الناس ويعطي.. أما الإنسان المحب الباذل. فهو الذي دائما يعطي. ويفضل غيره علي نفسه.. 

لهذا فإنك في العطاء تشرك الغير في الذي لك. 

بل تشرك الله في أموالك. أو في الأموال التي اعطاك إياها لتصير أموالك. 

وما تعطيه للمحتاجين. كأنما تعطيه للرب نفسه. أليس الشحاذ أو المتسول حينما يطلب عطاء يقول لله..؟! لأن الذي تعطيه إياه.

إنما ينضم إلي حسابك عند الله. هو كنز مخزون لك في السماء. 




ما أجمل قول داود النبي. حينما تبرع هو وشعبه. حينئذ قال: 

"يارب منك الكل. ومن يدك أعطيناك".. 

يذكرني هذا بالأب الذي يقبل هدية من ابنه. يعبر بها الابن عن محبته لابيه. بينما ثمن الهدية هو من مال أبيه! وكأنه يقول لابيه فيما

يقدم له هديته "منك الكل. ومن يدك اعطيناك" كما قال داود من قبل لله... 

إن الله الغني. مصدر كل غني. الذي له الأرض وكل ما فيها من خيرات. الله الذي يشبع كل حيّ من رضاه.. هو من تواضعه.

ومن فرط محبته للبشر. يريد أن يعطينا فرصة نشترك بها في العناية ببيوت عبادته. وفي العناية بالفقراء الذين هم عيال الله. أي الذين يعولهم الله. 




عجيب أن الله هو الذي يعطينا ما نعطيه. ثم يسمح أن ينسب العطاء الينا "لأنه خرج من أيدينا". ثم يكافئنا الله علي هذا
العطاء. 

بينما هذا المال الذي في أيدينا. ليس هو منا. بل منه هو... والمفروض أننا حينما نقدمه للمحتاج. نقول له إن الله هو الذي أرسل

له هذا المال. ولا ندعي أنه منا نحن..! 

إن الله قد ائتمننا علي هذا المال الذي منحنا إياه. وصرنا مجرد وكلاء إليه. نتصرف فيه بحكمة. ونعطي منه للمعوز والمحتاج..

وبمقدار ما نعطي. يعطينا الله أيضاً كوكلاء أمناء وحكماء علي مال الله..ولذلك فحينما نعطي. إنما نقول للرب بثقة وفي صدق: 
أنت يارب هو المعطي لنا ولمن نعطيهم. وأنت الذي تعطينا محبة العطاء. 




لذلك يأخي. درّب نفسك علي فضيلة العطاء. حتي تصبح عادة لك. 

وكل يوم يمرّ عليك. دون أن تعطي فيه شيئا. لا تحسب هذا اليوم من حياتك. واليوم الذي يكون كله أخذاً بدون عطاء. لا تحسبه

مكسباً!! 

كل شيء يصل إليك. درّب نفسك أن تعطي منه شيئا. واحذر من أن تنفرد بكل مواردك لنفسك. دون أن تشرك غيرك بشيء

منها. بقدر امكانك. 

ودرّب طفلك أن يعطي. ولا يكون أنانيا فيما يصل إلي يده. 

فالطفل يظن أن كل شيء ملكه. ويريد أن يأخذ باستمرار. أما التربية السليمة. فهي أن تدربه من صغره علي العطاء. في أي

شيء. لأي أحد.. 

مثال ذلك اعطه لنفسه. ثم اعطه لكي يعطي لأخيه أو اخته. واعطه أن يوزع علي الحاضرين أو الضيوف.. وثق أنه سوف يشعر بذلك. بأن يكون الشخصية المعطاءة التي توزع علي الغير. 



وتدريب آخر لك: أن تعطي من الأشياء النافعة الثمينة: 

فلا تبحث عن الأشياء المرفوضة منك. أو العديمة القيمة. لكي تعطيها للرب في شخصية الفقراء .. بحيث تعتبرها خسارة أن

تعطيهم شيئا ثميناً!! 

إن في هذا احتقاراً للمعوزين. ولونا من الشح والبخل. ومحبة للمقتنيات فلا تقتصر اذن في عطائك علي تقديم فضلاتك

ومرفوضاتك..! وعلي إعطاء الملابس الممزقة والقديمة. والأشياء التالفة عندك! 

اسأل نفسك: هل هذا ما يليق أن تقدمه لله. في أشخاص عياله؟! 

واعرف أن العطاء الحقيقي. هو أن يأخذ الإنسان من نفسه لكي يعطي لغيره. ومن هنا كانت فضيلة العطاء تمتزج كثيرا بإنكار

الذات. فيها تكون الذات في المكانة الأخيرة. بينما الأولوية للغير.. فلا يفكر المعطي في احتياجاته الخاصة ولوازمه. إنما يفضل غيره علي نفسه. 



أنواع من العطاء 

لعل أول ما يخطر علي البال هو إعطاء الفقراء والمعوزين: 

واطلق عليهم في الكتاب أيضاً اسم "المساكين" وقيل في أمثال سليمان الحكيم "من يسد أذنيه عن صراخ المسكين. فهو يصرخ
أيضاً ولا يستجاب". 

*والفقراء علي أنواع: منهم الأيتام والأرامل. سواء من في بيوتهم أو في بيوت الإيواء كالملاجئ مثلاً. ومنهم الموظفون الذين لا تكفيهم مرتباتهم. وبخاصة في هذه الأيام التي ساد فيها الغلاء وارتفعت الأسعار. 

*ومنهم من نسميهم "الاسرات المستورة". وهي التي لا تبدو أمام الناس فقيرة ومحتاجة. ولكنها كذلك في الحقيقة. مساعدتها تكون في الخفاء. 

*ومن المعوزين أيضاً. الذين تورطوا في ديون. ويهددهم الدائنون. 

*ومنهم الذين لا يجدون سكنا. وما أغلي المساكن في هذه الأيام! 





وتضم إلي فضيلة العطاء. فضيلة إضافة الغرباء: 

وقد أوصي الله بهؤلاء الغرباء. الذين يفدون إلي مدينة لا يعرفون فيها أحداً. أو الذين يهاجرون حديثاً. ويسمونهم "القادمون

الجدد" New Comers ويحتاجون إلي من يبحث لهم عن سكن وعن عمل. ومن يقدم لهم معونات مالية إلي أن يستقروا. وقد

يكونون من اسرات محترمة. ولكنهم محتاجون..ومن الذين اشتهروا في العصر الجاهلي بالكرم واضافة الغرباء. الشاعر حاتم الطائي.

الذي كان يأمر غلامه بايقاد النار في الليل. حتي يراها أي تائه في البيداء. فيأتي لاستضافته.. وفي هذا يقول حاتم الطائي: 

أوقد يا غلام فإن الليل ليل قرّ .. والريح ياغلام ريح صرّ 

علّ يري نارك من يمر .. إذا جلبت ضيفا فأنت حرّ 

وفي الحقيقة يا اخوتي. حينما نهتم باضافة الغرباء. علينا أن نتذكر اننا جميعا غرباء وضيوف عند الله. وقد أضافنا الله في بيته وفي

أرضه. ونرجو أن يضيفنا أيضاً في ملكوته الأبدي في الدهر الآتية. 




علي أن "إضافة الغرباء" قد تشمل عدداً كبيراً من بيوت الإيواء: 

 *منها بيوت الطلبة الغرباء. الذين يأتون من بلادهم البعيدة لكي يدرسوا في احدي الجامعات أو المعاهد العليا. وهم يحتاجون إلي مسكن مريح. وعناية بهم في غربتهم حتي لا يضلوا. كما يلزم أيضاً أن يكون أجر إقامتهم معقولا لا يرهق آباءهم. وهذا لون من العطاء المخفي. 

*ونفس الكلام أيضاً عن بيوت الطالبات الجامعيات المغتربات. 

* كذلك أيضاً بيوت المسنين والمسنات. الذين كبر أولادهم وتزوجوا. أو اشتغلوا في بلاد بعيدة. أو هاجروا خارج القطر. وتوفي أحد الوالدين. وبقي الآخر يحتاج من يعوله ويهتم به. فنشأت بيوت المسنين والمسنات. 

والمفروض أيضاً أن يكون أجر اقامتهم مناسباً. وفي ذلك لون من العطاء 

* تضم إلي هذه المجموعات مجموعة أخري من المهجرين. الذي ألجأتهم الحالة السياسية في بلادهم أن يهاجروا. وأصبحوا غرباء في بلاد أخري. يلتمسون كرم الضيافة في مأواهم الجديد. والعناية بهم من كل ناحية. 





ومن ضمن إضافة الغرباء أيضاً: إضافة الموتي الغرباء: 

اولئك الذين يموتون في بلاد هم غرباء فيها. وليست لهم مقابر خاصة يدفنون فيها.. هؤلاء يحسن أن تكون في المقابر العامة

للهيئات. أماكن تخصص كمقابر للغرباء يدفنون فيها. مع عمل ما يلزم لهم. 

*علي أن هناك ملاحظة هامة في ظروف الإرهاب. وفي وجود شخص غريب. ربما يكون موضع شبهة. ولا تعرف له هوية ولا شخصية مضمونة. وتخشي اضافته في أحد البيوت خوفا من أن يكون سبباً في تخريبه.. مثل هذا. من جهة تنفيذ وصية اضافة الغرباء. يمكن منحه شيئا من المال. وهو يبحث لنفسه عن مكان اقامة. 




توجد طائفة أخري من المحتاجين إلي العطاء. ونقصد المعوقين: 

والمعوقون علي أنواع: منهم المعوقون عضويا في عضو من أعضاء الجسد. ومنهم المكفوفون بصريا "العميان". ومنهم الصم والبكم. وهناك أيضاً المعوقون عقليا. وهم علي درجات في اعاقتهم... وكل طائفة من هؤلاء جميعا تحتاج إلي لون خاص من العطاء يناسب حالتها. وهناك متخصصون يقومون بتقديم العطاء المادي والمعنوي لكل من هؤلاء حتي يمكنهم أن يكملوا مسيرة الحياة في وضع أفضل. أو في أفضل وضع يصلون إليه. علي قدر الامكان. 

والمجال لا يتسع الآن للحديث عن العطاء اللازم لكل نوع من أنواع المعوقين. يكفي أن نقول الآن إنه عمل إنساني له عمقه.. 




طائفة أخري تشملها فضيلة العطاء هي جماعة المسجونين: 

هؤلاء قد أخذوا عقوبتهم من المجتمع. ولكن تبقي رعاية المجتمع لهم. حتي إذا أكملوا فترة عقوبتهم وخرجوا من السجن. لا يخرجون منه بنفوس ساخطة زادها الحبس تعقيدا. وأصبحوا مرفوضين في كل مكان... 

أليس مكتوبا "السجن تهذيب وتأديب واصلاح"؟ فما هو نوع الاصلاح الذي يقدم لهؤلاء المسجونين؟ لست أتكلم عن العمل الذي تقوم به الإدارة العامة للسجون. إنما عما تقوم به الهيئات اجتماعياً ودينياً. سواء من جهة الزيارات. ورفع الروح المعنوية مع العناية الروحية والقيادة إلي التوبة. وكذلك تقديم الاحتياجات المادية التي تنقص السجين.. وبالاضافة إلي هذا. العناية بأسرات المسجونين. وبخاصة الأسرة التي كان هذا السجين هو العائل الوحيد لها. فتحتاج إلي انقاذها من الضياع أو من التشرد. وكذلك من رفض المجتمع لها...! 



جماعة أخري تحتاج إلي ألوان من العطاء. ونعني بها ضحايا البطالة: 

أولئك الذين لم يدبر لهم المجتمع وسيلة للعيش وعملاً يقتاتون به وينشغلون به. ويحميهم من الانحراف. لا شك أن الدولة عليها واجب أساسي في هذا المجال. وأيضاً الهيئات والأفراد عليهم مساهمة في علاج هذه المشكلة. منها تدبير التدريب المهني. وفسح المجال الواسع أمام الصناعات الصغيرة. والاستفادة من خبرة الصين التي هي أشد امكنة العالم في الازدحام السكاني... 




أخيراً ألست تري معي أن موضوع العطاء يحتاج إلي تكملة..؟ 
إلي اللقاء إذن في العدد المقبل إن أحبت نعمة الرب وعشنا


----------

